# Dometic Recall-- Nothern Ray's Rv In Alberta



## tgcan (Feb 27, 2007)

We checked the website and sure enough our fridge was included in the recall, so we contacted an RV service by the name of Northern Ray's RV just outside of High Prairie Alberta and not only did he know exactly what we were talking about he stepped up and offered to come out to the lake lot that we camp at for the season and do the repair onsite. He also did our friends unit which was also included on the recall. We did have to pay him a small travel charge but we have had dealings with this gentleman before when we owned an older motorhome and have always had great service. Kudo's to him.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

I finally got off my butt and went out to check and see if my fridge was on the recall list and sure enough it was. I called the place where I purched the TT from asked if they knew if the work had been done for the recall. They had no idea so I called Dometic to see if they knew anything about it. My sereal number was not in the system and they said I need to get it fixed right away. I called back to the place where I purched it the TT from again. They had the part in stock and were able to get the TT in and get it fixed. I huled it down there this afternoon and I will have it back by Wednesday.

If it wern't for Outbackers.com I would have never known about this recall and could have lost my TT and who knowns what else.

Thanks for being such a great site


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Is there anyone here that wasn't included in the recall?









Glad you were well taken care of by Northern Rays...A small travel charge was well worth the housecall I'm sure


----------

